# Outdoor Agility Trial



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Fabulous action shots - gorgeous spoos looking like they are having the time of their life in the ring.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sure looks like they had tons of fun. The pictures are great.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wonderful photos! What luck to have such a good photographer at the one outdoor trial of the year. Your two poodles look stunning in flight.


----------

